# Some Pictures and Comics I made



## The Milkman (Jul 13, 2011)

So heres a few pics I made quite a while ago. Im not really an artist and I felt like posting somthing I drew to the internet so...ya. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























I wasnt too happy with the fact I didnt shade out of lazyness and how the back claw came out.
Ill upload more later
Added a few more these were a few pics I made


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2011)

They look like they were made by a 5 year old.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 13, 2011)

Your mom will always say she likes your drawings.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 13, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Your mom will always say she likes your drawings.


until your at the age you should gtfo to your own lair...


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 13, 2011)

AlanJohn's a troll, don't pay any attention to him.

They look pretty funny, and I like the drawing style, but I can't read them atm.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn's a troll, don't pay any attention to him.
> 
> They look pretty funny, and I like the drawing style, but I can't read them atm.


I'm not a troll.




In fact I made my own comic series myself.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 13, 2011)

XD I know thier crappy quality but I make these mostly is school and alot of people at the school seem to love it so I thought I would get the opinion of some people with more experience then me in this subject. Also ill put up a transcript or just use paint to make the words clearer later on. Also Alan if you could tell me how these look like a 5 years drawing it would be appreciated. also the subtitle is a joke which apparently isn't clear >.>


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 13, 2011)

Alright now I'm looking forward to the pedal-controller addon for 3DS.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

This thread is awesome, hands down.

Not kidding either.


----------

